
This city is so overcrowded it’s paying people to leave - pavornyoh
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/20/this-city-is-so-overcrowded-its-paying-people-to-leave.html
======
Finnucane
We should do this in the US. There's plenty of housing in the US. Our only
problem is that the distribution of housing doesn't match the distribution of
people. And people are easier to move than houses.

